
Linux Kernel Release Model - arunc
http://kroah.com/log/blog/2018/02/05/linux-kernel-release-model/
======
tyingq
_" At the end of 2017 the size of the Linux kernel was just over 61 thousand
files consisting of 25 million lines of code...The Linux kernel contains the
code for all of the different chip architectures and hardware
drivers...Because of this, an individual system only runs a fraction of the
whole codebase. An average laptop uses around 2 million lines of kernel code
from 5 thousand files to function properly, while the Pixel phone uses 3.2
million lines of kernel code from 6 thousand files due to the increased
complexity of a SoC"_

Interesting snippet. In hindsight, I suppose it's obvious, but I hadn't
considered that my particular instance of a kernel might use less than 8
percent of the source code.

------
krylon
I do appreciate the perspective on bug fixes. A bug is a bug - fix it. This
does not mean that security issues are not taken seriously, but that all bugs
are taken seriously.

And in return, you should be able to apply any patches coming from upstream
without fear of breaking anything. Having had to deal with patch management on
Windows, I _really_ appreciate that.

